# THANKS ALL Chicken Sticks a HIT!



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Rory sends his best wishes, Marj...he is very happy at the delish' offering tonight!:chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sparkle'sMom said:


> Rory sends his best wishes, Marj...he is very happy at the delish' offering tonight!:chili:


LOL! Bailey loves his chicken sticks, too! I still stuff one into a Kong when I leave.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

I will buy stock in Gerber!!! WooHooo!!! You rock, lady!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jeanne -- isn't SM the best? It's like calling the GE Answer Man back in the 70's and 80's. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Marj is a fount of medical knowledge!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Not me. Thank Josy for the chicken sticks!

I often wonder what the cashiers think when I unload my cart with both baby food and adult underpads..... 

Incontinent adult with no teeth? 

If Bailey needed belly bands I could throw some mini pads into my cart to really keep them guessing! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Not me. Thank Josy for the chicken sticks!
> 
> I often wonder what the cashiers think when I unload my cart with both baby food and adult underpads.....
> 
> ...



:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Jeanne -- isn't SM the best? It's like calling the GE Answer Man back in the 70's and 80's. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Marj is a fount of medical knowledge!



Sue, YUP...worried one night, happy and content the next...they know more than my vet, cuz the vet is NOT an expert in Malts!!!!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Ladysmom said:


> Not me. Thank Josy for the chicken sticks!
> 
> I often wonder what the cashiers think when I unload my cart with both baby food and adult underpads.....
> 
> ...




LOL Marj you are a stitch! And very helpful indeedy, Rory and I love you!


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

oh I missed the original post... chicken sticks... please tell me more!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Ladysmom said:


> Not me. Thank Josy for the chicken sticks!
> 
> I often wonder what the cashiers think when I unload my cart with both baby food and adult underpads.....
> 
> ...


Hahaha!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Sparkle'sMom said:


> I will buy stock in Gerber!!! WooHooo!!! You rock, lady!


I Missed This One Which ones did you get.
Hugs to Rory Yogi*


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

RE823 said:


> oh I missed the original post... chicken sticks... please tell me more!



Rory wasn't eating so the Gals with Marj leading the charge (pardon the rhyhme) recommended Gerber Chicken Sticks and Rory is eating his dinner!!


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Gerber chicken sticks? I will have to look that up..love the adult diapers and baby food..add in some ....well I was going in a naughty direction..but I just had surgery and am on pain med..so plug in your own silly add ins to the cart..don't want to be kicked out for crude comments..just made myself laugh..lol
Like a game ..what could she add to the cart to really catch their eye?? 😁😁


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

